# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  cookies & безопасность

## drongo

Что такое cookies и как с ними работать -статья на русском 

*простой способ безопастной работы с этими " печеньями " в експлорер 6 :

*

сервис-свойства обозревателя-конфидициальность , ползунок двигаем на высокий уровень .



 затем заходим на сайт , который требует авторизации .
приведу пример на форуме israword .
после захода на сайт , внизу вашего експлорера появиться глаз с "кирпичём" (знак с правил вождения " нет въезда) 

жмите на него 2 раза и пред вами  вот такое :



жмите смело на правой кнопкой на нужный сайт ,и левой отметьте галкой "Всегда принимать" .

 всё !
теперь вам меньше придёться чистить всякие "tracking cookies " ."следящие"
и скорость загрузки страниц немного повыситься .

если кто пользуеться надстройками над експлорером (МyIE ,GreenBrowser и другие) выполняйте ту же операцию .

что касаеться счастливых пользователей других бродилок (opera, netscape ,mozila ...etc),просьба написать в этой теме как сделать так ,чтоб блокировались все , кроме нужных cookies .

http://www.israword.co.il/yabbse/ind...;threadid=4762

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Лично я предпочитаю другой способ(см. картинку).
Так большинство левых cookies блокируются, а нужные разрешаются, и нет мороки с разрешением кук для каждого нужного сайта.

----------


## drongo

я попробовал "огненную Лису "- Firefox  , из моих иследований следуйте простой инструкции :


1) заходите в настройки , убираете птичку с куков как показано на картинке :

----------


## drongo

2) скачивайте  и устанвливайте следуещее расширение
Version 0.1:

Version 0.2 04-05-27:
New dialog with Allow/Block/Remove radiobuttons.

Version 0.2.1 04-09-15:
Compat 0.10

 Download 

теперь когда сайт требует регистрации , делаем неимоверно трудное телодвижение , нажимаем Alt + С  (на плюс не надо жать  :Smiley:  )
появляеться всплывающее окошо , жмите на allow  ->   OK
в следующий раз жать не надо , браузер запомнит  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

> Лично я предпочитаю другой способ(см. картинку).
> Так большинство левых cookies блокируются, а нужные разрешаются, и нет мороки с разрешением кук для каждого нужного сайта.


гесер , особой мороки нет . делаеться всего лишь один раз . зато никаких гаданий и лишних печений  :Smiley:  много печёного вредно   ;D

----------


## egik

а вообще как можно прочитать что зашифровано в загадочных знаках кукисов?

----------


## Geser

> а вообще как можно прочитать что зашифровано в загадочных знаках кукисов?


А зачем? :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

надо знать серверный код, если содержимое куков невразумительно.

----------


## Geser

> надо знать серверный код, если содержимое куков невразумительно.


Содержимое кук обычно проходит сериализацию, т.е. переводят переменные в текст. А иногда результат кодируют в base64. Пароли могут быть зашифрованы. А вообще нечего там искать  :Smiley:

----------


## egik

а почему тогда ad-aware их сканерит и еще иногда находить плохие печенья???

----------


## Geser

> а почему тогда ad-aware их сканерит и еще иногда находить плохие печенья???


Это для параноиков  :Smiley:

----------


## egik

;D

----------


## egik

а если серьезно?

----------


## Geser

> а если серьезно?


Серьёзно. Куки не могут приченить вреда, но по ним можно проследить переход с одного сайта на другой.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> а если серьезно?


Gesser и сказал серьезно - "Это для параноиков" - кратко и по существу. Прямой угрозы от cookie нет (да ее вообще по идее нет - текстовый файл не опасен для компьютера, разьве что сервер, получив ранее созданный им cookie может понять, что это человек уже был у него). Аналогично разные счетчики, рейтинги ... - они все построены на кукизах. Теперь про ad-aware - у них параноидальный подход к cookies, серьезных причин тут две:
1. Хотя-бы один "неправильный" кукиз он найдет почти на любом ПК - пользователь придет в вострг, что его ПК вылечили от непонятно чего - это хороший рекламный ход
2. Это может бать важно за пределами России - приходит, скажем, к некоему американскому преподавателю школы полиция нравов, проверяют его ПК - а там кукиз от какого-нибудь *xxx* или sex-tracker ... - все, на этом основании он может огрести обвинения в развращении (или как оно у них там называется)

----------


## egik

я с вами согласен!!!
а то что пугают, что там хранятся пароли и другая серетная информация??? это тоже маркетинговый ход, можно ли расшифровать печенье кроме создателя?

----------


## drongo

прямой угрозы  печенья не несут - это 100 процентов , однако их используют при взломе и/или обходе стенки. технику я описывать не буду , найдёте сами ,если захотите . так зачем давать этот шанс ? 
в самих куках сервер может хранить пароли , например зайдите на почтовую службу http://www.pochta.ru/ при входе у вас есть; возможность хранить пароль и логин , а также ничего не хранить .
можете называть это параноей , однако я помню в картинках тоже кричали "невозможно" засунуть вирус , а на деле ещё очень даже возможно .
насчёт того можно ли взломать печенья , то теоретически возможно взломать всё  :Smiley:  вот сколько знаний и времени нужно на это другой вопрос .

----------


## Minos

> я с вами согласен!!!
> а то что пугают, что там хранятся пароли и другая серетная информация??? это тоже маркетинговый ход, можно ли расшифровать печенье кроме создателя?


Расшифровывают, или используют в зашифрованном виде, подробнее смотри весенние Хакеры, особенно видео по взлому. Там ломали с помощью cooke форумы и почтовиков.
Но если коротко, то cooke предназначенный для тебя перехватывают и потом выдают свой компьютер за твой   :Wink: .

----------


## Spider

[quote author=Зайцев Олег link=board=9;threadid=105;start=0#msg1535 date=1100526618]
 Прямой угрозы от cookie нет (да ее вообще по идее нет - текстовый файл не опасен для компьютера, разьве что сервер, получив ранее созданный им cookie может понять, что это человек уже был у него).[/quote]
У, не согласен, если бы Вам приходилось изучить кукис doubleclick.com вы бы убедились ,что кукисы могут быть намного опаснее чем вам кажется.
Так конечно текстовый файл никакой угрозы не несёт,но врядли обычный пользователь,да и не очень обычный,может знать чей кукис у него стоит и какую функцию выполняет.
А могут кукисы как "трекить" так и "спаит".
Маленький пример на doubleclick.com. Это мощный интернет сервис (афилиэйт) в его адвертасинг сеть входить большое количество различных сервисов,корпораций и фирм.
Сервер даблклика шерстит сеть и считывает инфу со своих кукисов, в зависимости от этой инфы, корпорации которым даблклик предоставляет услуги могут бомбить вас своими адварями.
  Неоднократно я сталкивался со случаями когда на машине пользователя появлялась адварь,а он бился в панике и не знал где её подцепил...Ответ нашелся элементарно,на его машине был кукис даблклика, который и навёл адварь на этого пользователя...
 Тоесть суть ребята в том,что даже примитивный мониторинг вашего браузера чьим-то кусисом может привести к неприятностям,от мелких до катастрофических.

----------


## Geser

> Сервер даблклика шерстит сеть и считывает инфу со своих кукисов, в зависимости от этой инфы, корпорации которым даблклик предоставляет услуги могут бомбить вас своими адварями.


В любом случае что бы адвар установился нужно зайти на сайт который его устанавливает. Сомневаюсь я что если при заходе на этот сайт не будет найдена кука, то ничего не поставят. Просто поставят что-то другое. А при хорошей защите вообще никто ничего поставить не сможет ни с кукой ни без.

----------


## Spider

> В любом случае что бы адвар установился нужно зайти на сайт который его устанавливает. Сомневаюсь я что если при заходе на этот сайт не будет найдена кука, то ничего не поставят. Просто поставят что-то другое. А при хорошей защите вообще никто ничего поставить не сможет ни с кукой ни без.


Суть в том,что не стоит относится к кукисам так паралельно,они не насколько безобидны как кажется.Мы можем о многом говорить, о защитах,браузерах и многом другом ,что имеет роль в безопасности,но не стоит забывать о том,что ощутимо больший процент пользователей в сети никогда в глаза не видели фаервлов ни антиспаев и т.д. т.п.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Суть в том,что не стоит относится к кукисам так паралельно,они не насколько безобидны как кажется.Мы можем о многом говорить, о защитах,браузерах и многом другом ,что имеет роль в безопасности,но не стоит забывать о том,что ощутимо больший процент пользователей в сети никогда в глаза не видели фаервлов ни антиспаев и т.д. т.п.


Для того, чтобы cookies был передан, необходимо зайти на сайт, который его создан. Вывод:
1. пользователь сам лезет на некий сайт www.<что-то там>, и только при этом на этот сайт передается кукиз, созданный этим сайтом при его предыдущем посещении;
2. При установке активного содержимого будет выдан запрос на его установку (причем никак от кукиза не зависящий), 99% вредоносных сайтов пытаются внедрить некое шпионское ПО независимо ни от чего (если это не так - приведите приер реального сайта, устанавливающего шпионское ПО только при наличие некоего кукиза)

И наконец главное - откуда берутся эти самые "тракинг-кукиз" - подавляющее большинство с хакерских сайтов с порносайтов. Т.о. сам пользователь лезет на эти сайты и огребает ...

----------


## Minos

Не надо так категорично о "безвредности" cooke, многие форумы в этом году были взломаны именно за счет подмены этих самых файлов, а трассирующие cooke подкладывают не только порносайты и хакеры, а и довольно крупные on-line магазины и рекламные сети.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Не надо так категорично о "безвредности" cooke, многие форумы в этом году были взломаны именно за счет подмены этих самых файлов, а трассирующие cooke подкладывают не только порносайты и хакеры, а и довольно крупные on-line магазины и рекламные сети.


Согласен на все 100%
Просто вероятно стоит разделить проблему на части:
1. Взлом ПК при помощи кукизов - маловероятно (вероятность около 0)
2. Утечка данных о пользователе (логины пароли ...) - вероятно
3. Внедрение различного ПО (шпионского и т.п. ...) - аналогично п.п. 1 - нереально (за исключения эксплоита на базе кукиза типа переполнения буффера браузера)
4. Слежение за пользователем и его серфингом - запросто
5. Взлом сервера (или конференции ...) при помощи используемых им кукизов - вполне реально и не раз делалось хакерами - на примере конференций, магазинов

----------

